# The Continental



## Schwinny (Nov 9, 2021)

I didn't see a thread on just Continentals except one asking what he should do with all the Conti's he has....
Post em one at a time here maybe?......
I finally found a good candidate Continental for myself. This one has been seen here parted out in the "parts for sale" section. I already have a lot of Continental parts from here and there and I don't want to take a good condition one off the collectors market to ride around and mess up, so when I could get this one as just a frame and fork, I got it. It is in such a condition that it won't be a complete restoration candidate so it fits right in with me mixing parts.
Interesting to me is the "cornflower" color used as base for this electric blue. It shows through all over and is pretty cool.
This will be my Hot Rod Lincoln... Continental. Too late for the "drive me to drinking" part though.
I've also been holding back a set of coveted pedals. Saving them just for the early Chro-Mo frame with three piece crank bike I might one day get. I never had an early 3pc crank Schwinn before and I imagined they used 9/16" pedal axles.
HONK.
I was fairly disappointed to find 1/2" threads on those arms. Now what will I do?
I dug out a set of adapters to see if they would work, and they do, but it makes it look like a duck waddling or maybe an orthopedic bicycle... either way I guess I'll put on a pair of Atom 440's for now.
This one is Serial #K4776
Original Frame, Chro-Mo fork, Headset, Kickstand, headbadge, BB, Sprocket/arms and seat post clamp. The rest is from my piles of stuff. I've got a pair of the Big comfort grips somewhere and when I find them they will be home here.
The white walls are a plus with no fenders and its holding down a 2 speed Coaster brake Rear hub but when I find an old set of concave Weinmanns, I'm going to put a S3C rear hub on it and see if I can get a quadrant shifter to work with it.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Nov 14, 2021)

I like Contis! Just a cpl examples, I think I have 8 or 9.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 15, 2021)

Here’s mine, June 1973


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2021)

Here's my 1946 Continental. Missing the seat covering, and different tires. Otherwise, all original.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 30, 2021)

Unfortunately I had this one on the stand just long enough for this picture, then off to the project room....as I'm trying to do the "one bike at a time" thing again.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 30, 2021)

Crazy! That looks like a tall frame in an unusual color and in excellent condition. That's a nice find.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 30, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> Crazy! That looks like a tall frame in an unusual color and in excellent condition. That's a nice find.



I think it's just the angle...not sure if the serial number is an actual indicator on the Continentals, but I think it's the 21" model.


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 30, 2021)

BOING !!!!

Might be the coolest Continental  CLUBMAN !!! alive. (in my estimation)
I will never speak to you again if you dont take a million pics and post them right now. (As if   )

Gotta see the magenta Clubman..........

Sweeeeeeet


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 30, 2021)

Painted fenders?


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 30, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Painted fenders?




Those kinda look like someone tried Flamingo to match Magenta. But it looks right at some angles....

Pic, Pics, Pics, Pics.....


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 30, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> BOING !!!!
> 
> Might be the coolest Continental  CLUBMAN !!! alive. (in my estimation)
> 
> ...



I believe the correct term for that era of paint is Opalescent Violet, correct? And the bike needs research and work before I want to post much more. These just happened to be the most flattering shots I got before returning to my current cleanup project. This one is up next though.


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 30, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I believe the correct term for that era of paint is Opalescent Violet, correct? And the bike needs research and work before I want to post much more. These just happened to be the most flattering shots I got before returning to my current cleanup project. This one is up next though.




Yes, Im sure its an opalescent.
Very Nice


----------



## rennfaron (Dec 30, 2021)

From a 1951 brochure.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2021)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I think it's just the angle...not sure if the serial number is an actual indicator on the Continentals, but I think it's the 21" model.
> 
> View attachment 1537048




I'm pretty sure that's the Red Opal of that time period. Pretty color for sure! And that piece has a BB shell with the Tandem pre stamped serial number that was stamped sometime between 1/19/1949 and 7/18/1950.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the Red Opal of that time period. Pretty color for sure! And that piece has a BB shell with the Tandem pre stamped serial number that was stamped sometime between 1/19/1949 and 7/18/1950.



That was my first thought on the T too. And the funny thing is that's where the fender came from, a tandem. The bike has the thin dropouts and the super thin tapered kickstand too.  It's definitely not red though, I've got a 50s Traveler with the Opalescent red on it too(underneath the yellow house paint). 55 was the first year I came across with Opalescent color list. Although the post with the mid 50s Opal Violet Traveler looks considerably darker. Beautiful paint tones for sure!


----------



## Schwinny (May 6, 2022)

My Continental has come from under the sheet and is now ready to get ridden on the Lake Pepin Tour next weekend.
Ive got a custom made rack and bags for the back and the gearing is adjusted for scooting along in third pretty easy.
These are the first set of wheels I ever put together myself from scratch and it didn't turn out bad at all. I may get a truing stand and do my own from now on. The front hub is an NOS Bayliss Wiley "Continental" so I thought it proper, and the S3C in the back is because I cant pull a lever with my right hand. Jockey wheel on the top bar because the custom rack I have for it grabs the seat tube between the stays. The Miller Headlamp has a battery pack and LED bulb with an on/off switch on the side. Don't ya think that the feather guard belongs?... Considering the decals are a perfect match.
This is the way it will stay now except I will put on a Quadrant shifter and the correct f/fender when I find them. The pedal rubbers are coming apart so I'll use a different set for the tour and eventually see if I can get new rubbers for them. Maybe a set of period white grips.
I like this one pretty well because I dont have to worry about scratching it or getting it dirty. Its already that way and I kinda like the old weathered look. Hard to tell real well from the pics though. It is quite photogenic. That color pops and covers the rust and scratches from more than 10 feet away. A 10 footer.
All-in-all, a good addition to what will become the stable of fable.


----------

